# Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein - !Update! -



## Oberst Klink (22. April 2013)

*Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein - !Update! -*

Hallo Leute,

vor ein paar Wochen gab es bereits Gerüchte, dass die Telekom den Down/Upstream bei DSL-Verträgen drosseln möchte, wenn ein bestimmtes Datenvolumen überschritten wurde. 
Dieses Vorhaben ist jetzt offiziell. Ab dem 2. Mai soll diese Drosselung bei Neuverträgen in Kraft treten. Wird das gewährte Downloadvolumen überschritten, wird die Geschwindigkeit auf 384kbit/s gedrosselt. Ähnlich wie bei Mobilfunkverträgen soll es aber möglich sein, Downloadvolumen hinzu zu kaufen. 

Das gewährte Downloadvolumen je nach Tarif und Geschwindigkeit abhängen:


Tarife mit Geschwindigkeiten bis zu 16 Mbit/s: 75 GB
Tarife mit Geschwindigkeiten bis zu 50 Mbit/s: 200 GB
Tarife mit Geschwindigkeiten bis zu 100 Mbit/s: 300 GB
Tarife mit Geschwindigkeiten bis zu 200 Mbit/s: 400 GB
Laut der Telekom soll diese Drosselnung aber voraussichtlich erst im Jahr 2016 statt finden. Begründet wird dieser Schritt mit der Auslastung der Netze, die sich bis 2016 auf 1,3 Zettabyte verfierfachen soll. 



Ich persönlich finde es okay, dass Kunden mit erhöhtem Bedarf auf mehr bezahlen sollen und glaube, dass die meisten dazu auch bereit wären. Allerdings halte Ich Drosselungen für den falschen Weg. Statt dessen sollte man die Vertragsgestaltung anpassen und den Kunden, die mehr Downloadvolumen benötigen, auch entsprechende Verträge anbieten. Die Staffelung nach der Geschwindigkeit halte Ich auch für problematisch. Nicht jeder mit einem 16Mbit/s-Vertrag wird auch mit 75GB auskommen und nicht jeder mit einem 200Mbit/s-Vertrag wird 400GB benötigen. Ich selbst habe einen Vertrag mit 16Mbit/s und komme monatlich auch mal auf 200GB und mehr. 

Quelle: Deutsche Telekom führt Drosselungen im Festnetz ein - ComputerBase

*Update:*

 Wie mit Bestandskunden verfahren wird, bleibt zunächst unklar. Fest steht jedoch, dass die Telekom nicht dazu verpflichtet ist, die Verträge der Bestandskunden zu verlängern. 

Des Weiteren soll es keine Preissenkungen geben und die neuen Tarife sollten weiterhin mit der Bezeichnung "Flatrate" beworben werden. 


*Update 2: 

*Wie nun bekannt wurde, sollen auch Bestandskunden von den Drosselungen betroffen sein. Da die Telekom bis zum Jahr 2016 alle Analog- und ISDN-Anschlüsse auf die IP-Technik umstellen will, werden auch für Bestandskunden neue Verträge nötig. Außerdem will man neuen bzw. Anschlussverträgen nur dann zustimmen, wenn die Kunden die geänderten AGB akzeptieren. 

Dadurch sind die ca. 11 Millionen Bestandskunden quasi dazu gewzungen, "neue" Verträge mit schlechteren Bedingungen abzuschließen, oder den Anbieter zu wechseln. Mit diesem Mittel will die Telekom wohl all ihre Kunden dazu bringen, der "Drosselungsklausel" zuzustimmen. 

Ich habe langsam den Eindruck, dass die Telekom den Bezug zur Realität verliert. Nicht nur weil Volumendrosselungen im 21. Jahrhundert nichts zu suchen haben, nein auch weil sich die Telekom aufführt, als wäre sie der einzige ISP, als gäbe es keine Konkurrenz. Der Telekom scheint es offenbar egal zu sein, dass sie mit ihrem Vorhaben eine enorme Anzahl von Kunden vergraulen könnte. Denn eines ist so gut wie gewiss: Nicht nur die angeblichen 3%, die 30% des Traffics für sich beanspruchen werden der Telekom den Rücken kehren. Es werden sich sicher weitaus mehr Kunden einen neuen Provider suchen. Und bei ihrer Suche werden sie sicherlich auch darauf achten, dass keine Volumendrosselungen in den AGBs zu finden sind. 

Es gibt zwar schon Provider, die bereits ähnliche Volumenbegrenzungen in ihren AGBs haben, aber ob weitere Provider nachziehen oder ob diese darauf setzen, die vergraulten Kunden der Telekom abzuwerben, wird sich noch zeigen. Für so manchen Anbieter könnten die Einnahmen durch den Managed Service zu reizvoll sein, um darauf zu verzichten. 

Quelle zum Update: Telekom-Bestandskunden ab 2016 von Drosselklausel betroffen - ComputerBase

*Update 3: 

*Mittlerweile hat auch die Online-Petition von Malte Götz, die sich gegen die Drosselung der Telekom richtet, ca. 130000 Unterschriften erreicht.

Sinnvoll oder nicht, die hohe Zahl an Unterschriften zeigt, dass dieses Thema nicht nur einen kleinen Haufen Nerds, sondern eine breite Schicht der Gesellschaft interessiert und empört. 

Hier noch mal der Link zur Petition: https://www.change.org/de/Petitionen/deutsche-telekom-ag-drosselung-der-surfgeschwindigkeit-stoppen


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Ich bin immer erstaunt darüber welche Tarife es da schon gibt... das was da als "gedrosselt" gilt hab ich fast als normale Bandbreite 

Aber im Ernst, ich stimme deiner Meinung zu. Ich hätte kein Problem damit, als "Power-User" wenn ich ein solcher wäre vielleicht 5€ mehr zu blechen und dafür keine Drosselung zu haben. Aber alle über einen Kamm zu scheren und wild zu drosseln kann nicht die Lösung sein.


----------



## beren2707 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Wie ich es wusste. D.h. dann für mich, dass ich ab 2016 wohl auf VDSL umsteigen muss (da ich wegen Wohnortwechsel gezwungenermaßen einen neuen Vertrag werde abschließen müssen). Denn 75GB/Monat reichen mir niemals. Kaufe und lade regelmäßig Spiele über Steam und Origin (kürzlich innerhalb weniger Tage >50 GB allein an Spielen) und habe pendelnde monatliche Nutzungen von 50-200GB.

Mit DSL 16k kann man bei täglicher Nutzung (Surfen, kleinere Downloads  von Programmen, Dateien (PDFs für die Uni etc.), (Online)Spiele, YT-HD,  Spieledownloads (auch mal gerne 36GB für BF3 oder Max Payne 3 )  etc. pp. schon mit ~100GB im Monat rechnen. Wenn man dann noch  (HD)Streaming-Dienste, Cloud-Speicher etc. nutzen sollte oder mal eben größere Mods laden und  testen möchte (Texturmod für Skyrim ~5GB, HL2 CM 12.21 ~10 GB), dann  wirds richtig, richtig viel.


----------



## Rizzard (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin immer erstaunt darüber welche Tarife es da schon gibt... das was da als "gedrosselt" gilt hab ich fast als normale Bandbreite



Ich werd mit meiner 3K Leitung auch keine Unterschiede feststellen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

3K  

Gut, dass das kabelnetz davon (noch) nicht betroffen ist, in meiner neuen Bude wirds endlich in für mich horrende Geschwindigkeiten von max. 32K übergehen (sobald Kabel Deutschland den Unterpegel da beseitigt hat ). Dann stellt sich vielleicht auch raus, wie viel Bandbreite ich monatlich verbrauche wenn überhaupt mal die Möglichkeit besteht über 5GB zu kommen.


----------



## MR.Chaos (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Solange die das nicht auch einführen sobald der Vertrag ausgelaufen ist und man verlängert, ist mir persünlich dieses thema doch relativ schnurz  sovielle Spiele kauf ich eh nicht ;D


----------



## kühlprofi (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

hehe lol.

Die Drosselung auf 384kbit bzw, sage und schreibe 48 kbyte/s  wirft uns in die 90er Jahre zurück. Eine Drosselung ist zwar ok, aber bitte auf 1/4 der üblichen Geschwindigkeit und nicht langsamer als ein 56k Modem -.-

Zum Glück gibt es so einen "Käse" in der Schweiz nicht


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



> Begründet wird dieser Schritt mit der Auslastung der Netze, die sich bis 2016 auf 1,3 Zettabyte verfierfachen soll.


Bei so einer Begründung stellen sich mir die Haare auf!  

Die Telekom wird sogar vom Staat subventioniert, damit der Netzausbau voran getrieben wird. 

Für alles andere ist scheinbar das Geld da (siehe Link), aber eben nicht um den Traffic zu bewältigen.

Deutsche Telekom: "Wir bauen das größte Rechenzentrum Deutschlands" - Golem.de


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibt es so einen "Käse" in der Schweiz *noch* nicht


 
Hab mir den Spaß gemacht, deinen Post anzupassen *hihi* 



<> schrieb:


> Bei so einer Begründung stellen sich mir die Haar auf!
> 
> Die Telekom wird sogar vom Staat subventioniert, damit der Netzausbau voran getrieben wird.



Stimmt, eigentlich müsste da mehr passieren. Aber wie Ich kürzlich erst gelesen habe, sollen die meisten Neuverträge bei Kabelnetzbetreibern abgeschlossen worden sein. Warum wohl? Die bieten in vielen Gebieten 100 Mbit/s an, wo die Telekom nur lausige 16 Mbit/s oder weniger anbietet. 
Ich könnte auch schon einen Anschluss mit 100 Mbit/s haben. Ich müsste nur noch den Anschluss bis ans Haus legen lassen.


----------



## MR.Chaos (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Wohl wahr    Noch nicht


----------



## Soulsnap (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Schon lustig wie es einige ok finden das die Telekom eine neue Kuh zum melken gefunden hat. Denn nichts anderes ist das mMn. Wenn das Volumen aufgebraucht ist kann man dann weitere 10 Gb für unschlagbare 4,95 kaufen? Gerade in einer Zeit in der immer mehr Spiele, Musik und Filme übers Internet vertrieben werden ist es einfach nur ein Witz. Ich habe zum Beispiel VDSL50 mit entertain. Mein TV und meine Telefonie laufen über das Internet. Wenn ich jetzt also quasi den gleichen Vertrag nochmal abschliesse kann ich den halben Monat Fernsehen,  denn danach ist mein Volumen verbraucht und der Media receiver wird nicht mehr schnell genug mit Daten versorgt. Die Telekom will einfach nur noch mehr abschöpfen und versteckt sich dahinter das das Netz überlastet bzw ausgelastet wird. DANN SOLLEN SIE ES VERDAMMT NOCHMAL VERNÜNFTIG AUSBAUEN UND NICHT HALB DEUTSCHLAND MIT UNTER 6MBIT ABSPEISEN...


----------



## keinnick (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich werd mit meiner 3K Leitung auch keine Unterschiede feststellen.


 
Das war mein erster Gedanke  werde ich diese Limits jemals erreichen können?


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Eine bodenlose Frechheit was die Telekom machen will.  
Da kriegt der ehemalige Staatskonzern ein Leitungsnetz geschenkt das die Steuerzahler bezahlt haben und kassiert von anderen Unternehmen Geld wenn die das von den Steuerzahlern bezahltest Leitungsnetz nutzen wollen.
Und anstatt mal das dadurch kassierte Geld in den Ausbau eben dieses Netztes zu stecken wird das nur den Aktionären als fette Dividende bezahlt.
Und jetzt -- oh Wunder die Anzahl der DSL Verträge ist in den letzten 10 Jahren gestiegen -- wie konnte das denn passieren  -- meckern sie herum dass die wohlgemergt eigenen Kunden das Angebot des ständig wachsenden Internets nun auch mal nutzen wollen.
Das faule Pack soll endlich mal Geld investieren und die Leitungen ausbauen anstatt die Kunden noch weiter zu schröpfen. 
 Bei mir gibt es kein Glasfaser und das wird in den nächsten 20 Jahren sicher auch nicht kommen. 

Das entwickelt sich ja hier wie bei den Stromleitungen. Auch die hat der Steuerzahler mal bezahlt und wurden dann den Energiekonzernen geschenkt. Und auch die kassieren Nutzungsgebühren und verdienen sich dumm und dusselig dabei. Aber anstatt das Geld auch mal zu reinvestieren und die Leitungen fitt für die Energiewende zu machen sitzen sie das aus -- machen Milliarden Gewinne -- und der User ist der Dumme denn der bezahlt alles.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Gut das mein IPTV nicht mit in die Amselung ähh Drosselung mit eingerechnet wird. Generell sollte man mittlerweile sein Datenvolumen ja frei wählen können und dafür den Preis staffeln, anstatt dem Kunden die große Freiheit vorzugaukeln. Die haben doch eigendlich schon soviel Kohle gemacht das jeder einen exclusiven Zugang haben müßte


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Für Bestandskunden soll diese Drosselung ja nicht gelten, aber Ich bin mal gespannt wie es ist, wenn der Vertrag verlängert wird. Soweit Ich weiß, ist die Telekom ja nicht verpflichtet, den Vertrag zu verlängern. Somit könnte es Bestandskunden auch irgendwann treffen.

Naja, wahrscheinlich wechsle Ich in absehbarer Zeit sowieso zu einem Kabelnetzbetreiber.


----------



## The_Trasher (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Was 2016 ist, ist mir erstmal schnurz,piep, egal 
Die T-Com bekommt dieses Jahr noch ein neuen Chef, wer behauptet nicht das der wieder alles über den Haufen wirft ?


----------



## kero81 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Na Super... Ich bezahle ne 16000er aber kekomme nur eine 11000er Leitung. Und dann wollen die das noch drosseln ab nem gewissen Verbrauch?! Ich will meine "bezahlten" Kb/sek. erstmal zurück!  
Naja, so ein Wechsel zu KD tut auch gut.


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



> Die T-Com bekommt dieses Jahr noch ein neuen Chef, wer behauptet nicht das der wieder alles über den Haufen wirft ?


So pauschal würde ich mal schätzen das da der Vorstand noch ein Wörtchen mit zureden hat.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Ich habe dem Verein in den letzten 20 Jahren genug Geld in den Hintern geblasen. 
Alleine deshalb habe ich eigentlich ein Recht darauf dass sie in meiner Straße Glasfaser Kabel legen aber wenn du fragst heißt es immer "max 16.000 mehr ist nicht möglich" und das ist eben der max Wert. Das bedeutet im Endeffekt dass du diesen Wert nie erreichst.


----------



## instagib (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Wird bei so einer Vertragsänderung nicht die Bindung hinfällig?
In der Werbung steht Flatrate und die Änderung ist ab 2. Mai gültig.
Könnte man doch als Kunde den Vertrag fristlos kündigen; selbst dann wenn man gebunden ist.

1) Täuschung des Kunden - Falsche Produktangaben
2) Schwerwiegende stillschweigende Vertragsänderung

Sollte der ein oder andere ein FAX an die Telekom schicken wäre es hilfreich zu Posten was bei dem Rechtsstreit  raus kam.
Grundsätzlich ist man bei einer stillschweigenden Vertragsänderung im Vorteil da die so oder so nicht ganz legitim ist.

Hatte so etwas ähnliches  mal und bekam Recht.


----------



## coolbigandy (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

2016 wenn es dann vlt auch 4K gibt reichen die 75-400GB auch nicht mehr, vor allem wenn man bedenkt das PC/Video Spiele auch immer größer werden


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



kero81 schrieb:


> Na Super... Ich bezahle ne 16000er aber kekomme nur eine 11000er Leitung. Und dann wollen die das noch drosseln ab nem gewissen Verbrauch?! Ich will meine "bezahlten" Kb/sek. erstmal zurück!
> Naja, so ein Wechsel zu KD tut auch gut.


 
Du bezahlst doch bis zu 16.000  Je nach Anbieter und Vertrag gibt es da Korridore die z.B. von 6Mbit/s bis 16Mbit/s reichen. Ich komm mit meinem 16Mbit/s-Vertrag auch nur auf gut 13.000 bis 14.000 Kbit/s.



coolbigandy schrieb:


> 2016 wenn es dann vlt auch 4K gibt reichen  die 75-400GB auch nicht mehr, vor allem wenn man bedenkt das PC/Video  Spiele auch immer größer werden


 
Da braucht es kein 4K und keine größeren Spiele, dass vielen Usern diese 75 bis 400 GB nicht mehr ausreichen. Es gibt heute schon genug Leute, die locker 400GB und mehr im Monat schaffen. Ich komm ja schon auf 200 GB monatlich und würde mich eher als durchschnittlichen User bezeichnen.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Mir wäre es lieber, wenn die Telekom Zusatzpakete "Auf Bestellung" anbieten würde. Zum Teil ist der Datenverbrauch doch ganz unterschiedlich von Monat zu Monat. Wer in einem Monat mehr braucht oder sieht, dass er nicht zu Rande kommt, bucht einfach für einen Fünfer mehr GB hinzu. Aber diese pauschalen monatlichen Zusatzkosten würden mich doch sehr stören. Man zahlt dann Dinge, die man eigentlich nicht immer braucht.


----------



## Netboy (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Diese Drosselung hat die Tellekom bei VDSL Verträgen doch schon ziemlich lange. Das war auch der Grund warum ich Vdsl über 1&1 genommen hab. Ohne die Drosselung hätte ich mir Entertain geholt  Im großen und ganzen wird es eher dazu führen das der Telekom noch mehr Kunden davon laufen werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Schon lustig wie es einige ok finden das die Telekom eine neue Kuh zum melken gefunden hat. Denn nichts anderes ist das mMn. Wenn das Volumen aufgebraucht ist kann man dann weitere 10 Gb für unschlagbare 4,95 kaufen? Gerade in einer Zeit in der immer mehr Spiele, Musik und Filme übers Internet vertrieben werden ist es einfach nur ein Witz. Ich habe zum Beispiel VDSL50 mit entertain. Mein TV und meine Telefonie laufen über das Internet. Wenn ich jetzt also quasi den gleichen Vertrag nochmal abschliesse kann ich den halben Monat Fernsehen, denn danach ist mein Volumen verbraucht und der Media receiver wird nicht mehr schnell genug mit Daten versorgt. Die Telekom will einfach nur noch mehr abschöpfen und versteckt sich dahinter das das Netz überlastet bzw ausgelastet wird. DANN SOLLEN SIE ES VERDAMMT NOCHMAL VERNÜNFTIG AUSBAUEN UND NICHT HALB DEUTSCHLAND MIT UNTER 6MBIT ABSPEISEN...



Das Datenvolumen von IPTV soll ja nicht betroffen sein aber auf der anderen Seite liest man aber das die dort auch die Bremse treten. Was denn jetzt??
Ich werde nach wie vor Filme und Games per Datenträger kaufen, und wenn das nicht mehr geht ist es aus und vorbei. Die Anbieter wollen wegen der Gewinnmaximierung alles ins Netz hauen und die treten auf die Bremse und verkaufen die Flatrate gleich doppelt. Man hat das Gefühl das man das I Net bald nicht mal mehr bezahlen. Es wird Zeit das die Reigierung mal das Raubrittertum abschafft


----------



## turbosnake (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Gut das mein IPTV nicht mit in die Amselung ähh Drosselung mit eingerechnet wird.


Nur Entertain ist mir drin, alles andere an IPTV NICHT!
Verstößt imho gegen die Netzneutralität.

Und soviel ist das in einem Mehr Personenhaushalt nicht, was da als Grenze gilt.
Bzw es ist ein Witz!


----------



## Zergoras (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Wie gut das ich bei Unitymedia bin. Ich mein wofür hat man schon 100k, wenn man limitiert wird? Wenn man so eine Leitung hat, dann kommen da auch ein paar GB zusammen. Alleine Youtube in Full HD und Streams und dann vielleicht noch das ein oder andere Spiel von Steam, da kommt man locker auf 300GB und mehr. Lächerlich! Naja wie heißt es so schön, Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall.


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Man hat das Gefühl das man das I Net bald nicht mal mehr bezahlen. Es wird Zeit das die Reigierung mal das Raubrittertum abschafft


 
Unsere Iron Grandmother aus der Uckermark und Fipsi Rösler werden siche den Teufel tun der Telekom in der Hinsicht in die Suppe zu spucken.


----------



## Lee (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Damit hat die Telekom zumindest mich als Kunden dauerhaft verloren. Fragt sich nur wann die anderen Anbieter nachziehen...


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



Lee schrieb:


> Damit hat die Telekom zumindest mich als Kunden dauerhaft verloren. Fragt sich nur wann die anderen Anbieter nachziehen...


 Wenn sie schlau sind, werden sie einen Teufel tun! Irgendwo hin müssen die Ex-Telekom-Kunden ja wandern.


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



<> schrieb:


> Wenn sie schlau sind, werden sie einen Teufel tun! Irgendwo hin müssen die Ex-Telekom-Kunden ja wandern.


 
Ich denke viele werden nach Möglichkeit zu den Kabelnetzbetreibern abwandern.


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich denke viele werden nach Möglichkeit zu den Kabelnetzbetreibern abwandern.


 Ja, denke ich auch. Auf jeden Fall wird sich die Konkurrenz schon mal die Finger lecken. 

Btw. Ist euch mal aufgefallen, das bei der Drosselung das eigene Angebot der Telekom (Entertain) scheinbar nicht betroffen ist? 

Die Bundesnetzagentur wird im Dreieck springen!


----------



## turbosnake (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Schon lange.


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



<> schrieb:


> Ja, denke ich auch. Auf jeden Fall wird sich die Konkurrenz schon mal die Finger lecken.
> 
> Btw. Ist euch mal aufgefallen, das bei der Drosselung das eigene Angebot der Telekom (Entertain) scheinbar nicht betroffen ist?


 
Ja stimmt. Aber warum wohl? Die Telekom weiß wohl genau, dass IPTV viel Traffic verursacht und nimmt es daher aus. Man würde sich ja ins eigene Fleisch schneiden, da die Kunden dann sicher zu anderen Anbietern gehen würden, bei denen es keine Begrenzungen gibt.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wenn sie schlau sind, werden sie einen Teufel tun! Irgendwo hin müssen die Ex-Telekom-Kunden ja wandern.


 
Irgendwann müssen sie es denn solange sie die Leitungsnetze der Telekom benutzen kann die Telekom die Gebühren für die Nutzung erhöhen und diese Erhöhung wird dann direkt zu den Kunden durchgereicht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



Threshold schrieb:


> Irgendwann müssen sie es denn solange sie die Leitungsnetze der Telekom benutzen kann die Telekom die Gebühren für die Nutzung erhöhen und diese Erhöhung wird dann direkt zu den Kunden durchgereicht.


 
Deswegen ist es ja ein Unding, dass man der Telekom das Leitungsnetz überlassen hat. Eigentlich gehört das verstaatlicht, genau wie das Stromnetz. Dann müssten alle Anbieter Gebühren an den Staat abdrücken und der könnte davon dann den Ausbau finanzieren. Solange die Netze in den Händen der Konzerne sind, wandert einfach zu viel vom Gewinn zu den Aktionären, statt in die Netze.


----------



## robbe (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Ich denke früher oder später werden alle großen Anbieter nachziehen. Wenn dann etliche zur von der Telekom zu zb. KD wechseln, wird den ihr Netz völlig überlastet sein. Dann wird man sich auch dort etwas überlegen müssen, um den Traffic zu senken.

Gut fände ich es, wenn man direkt beim Kauf zwischen dem Tarif mit Drosselung nach XX GB und dem Tarif komplett ohne Drosselung auswählen könnte. Die Tarife würden dann beispielsweiße 30€ und 35€ kosten.
Denke aber das es eher wie bei den Handytarifen kommt. Es wird nur Volumentarife geben und wenn das Volumen aufgebraucht ist, kann man sich für einen absurden Preis nach ein paar lächerliche GB dazukaufen.


----------



## Rizoma (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



instagib schrieb:


> Wird bei so einer Vertragsänderung nicht die Bindung hinfällig?
> In der Werbung steht Flatrate und die Änderung ist ab 2. Mai gültig.
> Könnte man doch als Kunde den Vertrag fristlos kündigen; selbst dann wenn man gebunden ist.
> 
> ...



Lies noch mal den Text  diese Änderungen betreffen nur neu abgeschlossene Verträge alte bleiben erhalten so wie sie sind.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Deswegen ist es ja ein Unding, dass man der Telekom das Leitungsnetz überlassen hat. Eigentlich gehört das verstaatlicht, genau wie das Stromnetz. Dann müssten alle Anbieter Gebühren an den Staat abdrücken und der könnte davon dann den Ausbau finanzieren. Solange die Netze in den Händen der Konzerne sind, wandert einfach zu viel vom Gewinn zu den Aktionären, statt in die Netze.


 
Da hat die Lobby eben damals ganze Arbeit geleistet als die Unternehmen privatisiert wurden und die Leitungsnetze geschenkt bekamen.
Viele Politiker von damals sind nach ihrer Amtzeit schnurgerade in die Aufsichtsräte der Firmen gewandert und haben "Beraterverträge" bekommen. 



Rizoma schrieb:


> Lies noch mal den Text  diese Änderungen betreffen nur neu abgeschlossene Verträge alte bleiben erhalten so wie sie sind.



Auch das kann sich ändern.


----------



## Rizoma (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



Threshold schrieb:


> Auch das kann sich ändern.



Nein da es viel zu aufwändig ist jeden Vertrag um zu stellen außerdem will die Tkom ja nicht ihre Kunden verlieren in dem sie ihnen ein Sonderkündigungsrecht einräumt. Wenn überhaupt wird es evtl. nur bei Vertragsverlängerungen zum Tragen kommen und dann hat der Kunde ja eh die Wahl ober er noch bei der der Tkom zu diesen Bedingungen bleiben will. Und selbst das glaube ich nicht wirklich da aus eigener Erfahrung Verträge die verlängert wurden (bei Automatischer Verlängerung wie es oft angewandt wird) zu gleichen Konditionen weiter geführt werden. Einzig die Leute die ihre Verträge umstellen zb. vom kleinen call&surf zum Entertain sollten sich das 3x überlegen da dies als ein Neuabschluss gilt.


----------



## Klarostorix (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Unsere Iron Grandmother aus der Uckermark  und Fipsi Rösler werden siche den Teufel tun der Telekom in der Hinsicht  in die Suppe zu spucken.



Leider nicht... Dieses gottverdammte, untätige Pack gehört aus dem Land gejagt...


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Einzig die Leute die ihre Verträge umstellen zb. vom kleinen call&surf zum Entertain sollten sich das 3x überlegen da dies als ein Neuabschluss gilt.


 
Mit denen fängt es an und in 5 Jahren gibt es dann von der Telekom Offerten und schwupps gibt es nur noch neue Verträge.


----------



## Rizoma (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

aber dann sind doch die Leute selber schuld wenn sie auf solche Offerten eingehen


----------



## harl.e.kin (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Damit ist es jetzt nur die Frage der Zeit bis die anderen Anbieter nachziehen werden. Weil bringt doch Gewinn und was willst du machen wenn du's brauchst außer zahlen.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



Rizoma schrieb:


> aber dann sind doch die Leute selber schuld wenn sie auf solche Offerten eingehen


 
1. fallen die Leute auf alles herein und 2. kann die Telekom offerten so perfekt verkaufen dass du zugreifst und hinterher erst merkst dass du übers Ohr gehauen wurdest.


----------



## der_yappi (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Damit schießt sich die Retrokom weiter ins Abseites ... 

Jeder Kaufmännische Azubi lernt, dass es um den Faktor 5-6 schwerer / teurer ist einen vergraulten Kunden zurückzugewinnen als zu halten.
Und mit dem Schmockes werden sie viele Kunden vergraulen die einen Teufel tun werden und zurückkommen wollen....

Bei Netzpolitik gibts en schönes, passendes Bild dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://netzpolitik.org/2013/teleko...flatrates-und-verletzung-der-netzneutralitat/


----------



## Seabound (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Ich glaub ja, dass ist alles schon längst abgesprochen. Wie bei den Benzinpreisen. Die ganzen Anbieter werden früher oder später nachziehen und es wird nur noch limitierte "Flats" geben. Der Drops ist längst gelutscht. Die Telekom geht sicher nicht das Risiko ein, einen Vorstoß ohne Backup zu wagen.


----------



## Verminaard (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Irgendwie war es so klar das soetwas frueher oder spaeter kommt.

Frag mich nur wie das jetzt mit so vernuenftigen Clouds funktionieren soll.
Auf der anderen Seite ist soetwas in Deutschland eh kaum moeglich, da nur die Wenigsten diesen Dienst nutzen koennten.

Bin mal gespannt wer aller noch auf diesen Zug springen wird.
Frueher oder spaeter bestimmt Alle.
Aber dann darf doch keiner mehr seinen Zugang als Flat verkaufen, oder versteh ich da etwas nicht?
Auch die massive Abwanderung auf die Kabelnetze sehe ich etwas kritisch.
KabelDeutschland/Unitymedia funktioniert nur solange perfekt, solang nicht zu viele auf einen Strang haengen.
Je mehr Neuzugaenge, desto oefters treten Probleme auf.
Ist also auch nicht DIE Loesung.

Solange die Leitungen/Netze nicht zukunftorientiert ausgebaut werden, ist das eh alles nur ne Wischiwaschiwirverdienenschnellvielgeldloesung. Und die Regierung billigt alles 
Keine Sorge, wird sich selbst ab September nicht aendern.

Was mich aber ganz stark wundert: normalerweise wird ja Steam/Origin hier im Forum immer stark kritisiert.
Aber wenn man den Thread hier so liest, wird es doch haueffig genutzt und vor allem jeden Tag und das nicht wenig.
Und IPTV, auch wenn Fernsehen doch sooo schlecht ist und es keiner macht. 
Von was kommt dann das ganze Datenvolumen zusammen?
Soviel Pornos gibts doch gar nicht im Netz!

Oder doch? 
Sollt ich vielleicht mal ueberpruefen.


----------



## Raphezir (22. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Das Vorhaben ist angesichts des Trends zu digitalen Distributionen ohne Datenträger und dem ganzen Cloud Kram wirklich albern/gierig. Zumal die Drosselung nun schon in den AGBs steht, obwohl sie noch nichtmal einen Plan für zubuchbares Volumen haben und solange sie das nicht haben, muss man sich wohl auch vorerst keine großen Gedanken machen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Eine bodenlose Frechheit was die Telekom machen will.
> Da kriegt der ehemalige Staatskonzern ein Leitungsnetz geschenkt das die Steuerzahler bezahlt haben und kassiert von anderen Unternehmen Geld wenn die das von den Steuerzahlern bezahltest Leitungsnetz nutzen wollen.
> Und anstatt mal das dadurch kassierte Geld in den Ausbau eben dieses Netztes zu stecken wird das nur den Aktionären als fette Dividende bezahlt.
> Und jetzt -- oh Wunder die Anzahl der DSL Verträge ist in den letzten 10 Jahren gestiegen -- wie konnte das denn passieren  -- meckern sie herum dass die wohlgemergt eigenen Kunden das Angebot des ständig wachsenden Internets nun auch mal nutzen wollen.
> ...


Du kannst gerne mal recherchieren wieviele hundert Millionen die Telekom jedes Jahr für den Netzausbau raushaut. Das ist mit den Subventionen (deinen Steuergeldern) nicht getan. Bei der Rechereche kannste auch gleich mal gucken, was es kostet, sonen Meter Kabel unter die Erde zu bringen. Und die Kosten dafür bekommen sie nicht in dem einen Jahr rein, in dem sie der Exklusivanbieter in dem neu erschlossenen Gebiet sind bevor sie die Netze für die anderen freigeben müssen, die dann wiederum mit ihren Kampfpreisen den Markt abgrasen.



Threshold schrieb:


> ...denn solange sie die  Leitungsnetze der Telekom benutzen kann die Telekom die Gebühren für die  Nutzung erhöhen...


Dass das Unsinn ist, weißte hoffentlich selbst.


----------



## anxousnx (23. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

@Raphezir
Es stimmt schon das der Netzausbau viel kostet, allerdings wird bei der Telekom schon seit langem der Ausbau nur Halbherzig voran getrieben. An FTTH wird kein Anbieter in Zukunft verzichten können, aber die Telekom fängt erst jetzt in ein paar Städten mit dem Ausbau an, vorher wird noch möglichst lange auf dsl und vdsl gesetzt, um die Leute möglichst gut abzumelken. In der EU ist Deutschland so ziemlich das Schlusslicht im Fiber Ausbau. Glasfaserausbau: Aktueller Stand und Perspektiven Die Schweiz und Niederlande sind da schon deutlich weiter (Vodafone Thuis - Internetten - Bellen - TV - Abonnement 500 Mbps da wird man neidisch und das für 59€ :/ )selbst in den USA, deren Bevölkerungsdichte weit geringer ist, ist Fiber weiter verbreitet und schneller ( Google Fiber ).

Ein Beispiel für die Wenig zukunftsträchtige Denkweise der meisten Politiker: In unserem Dorf (2500 Seelen) wurde vor 6 Jahren alles aufgerissen, um Gas zu verlegen. und anstatt das man dann Dark Fiber noch zusätzlich mit verlegt ( man hätte ganz Easy FTTH realisieren können, da fast jedes Haus mit Gas angeschlossen wurde) hat man letztes Jahr den großen VDSL Ausbau nachgeholt. Nicht besonders wirtschaftlich, da bei dem Ausbau die Tiefbaukosten 75-80% ausmachen!

Die Begründung, dass die Drosselung aufgrund der steigenden Netzkosten eingeführt werden muss, ist schon sehr irreführend von der Telekom, da nicht das Datenvolumen der User die hohen Kosten verursacht, sondern die bereit gestellte Bandbreite! Je höher die Bandbreite, desto potenter muss die Infrastruktur sein. Also verkauft die Telekom Anschlüsse für deren beworbene Geschwindigkeit, das Netz gar nicht leisten und kaschiert dies durch die Drosselung. So etwas nenne ich unlauterer Wettbewerb.
Wie gut das bei uns Netzneutralität durch die Bundesnetzagentur und das Gesetz nicht gesichert ist, ganz im Gegensatz zu manch anderen EU Staaten.
Wieso haben wir Deutschen eigentlich in den letzten Jahren so große Probleme mit Infrastruktur-Projekten?!? (BER, Strassenausbau,FTTH)

Das Tat gut alles los zu werden  aber manchmal ist es echt etwas nervig das die Deutschen in vielen IT Dingen oftmals etwas Hinterwäldlerisch sind


----------



## anxousnx (23. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Leider nicht... Dieses gottverdammte, untätige Pack gehört aus dem Land gejagt...


 Richtig so  , leider finden die meisten die Iron grandmother ( echt genial, muss ich mir merken  ) noch eine Super Politikerin :/ Kein Wunder, sie regiert ja auch nicht, sondern schwimmt nur bei der Mehrheit mit und meldet sich bei brisanten Themen nie zu Wort!


----------



## Gilden72 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Ich gehe davon aus das alle die Provider die bei der Telekom das Netzanmieten müssen, zwangsläufig auch die Preise so staffeln müssen!
Telekom wird die Drosselung dort auch einführen und den Rest kann man sich ja dann denken.
Ich "glaube" wissen tue ich es nicht das das die Telekom das schon mit ein kalkuliert hat. Man hat darauf hingearbeitet alles aufs Netz zu legen und dann die Preisschraube anzudrehen.... Heute bekommt man doch nichts mehr auf Daten Träger, bei Spielen angefangen und bei Video aufgehört alles Online. Von den ganzen Medienangeboten die man bei etlichen Sender über Seinen neuen Fernseher bekommt ganz abgesehen.


----------



## DaStash (23. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> *Update:*
> 
> Wie mit Bestandskunden verfahren wird, bleibt zunächst unklar. Fest steht jedoch, dass die Telekom nicht dazu verpflichtet ist, die Verträge der Bestandskunden zu verlängern.


Da sich Verträge in der Regel nach einer fest vorgeschriebenen Zeit um jene Zeit, nach Ablauf, wieder verlängern, sind Bestandskunden davon nicht betroffen. Wenn dennoch eine einseitige Vertragsveränderung seitens der Telekom vorgenommen wird, haben Bestandskunden das Recht zur sofortigen Kündigung des Vertrages.

MfG


----------



## keinnick (23. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



DaStash schrieb:


> Da sich Verträge in der Regel nach einer fest vorgeschriebenen Zeit um jene Zeit, nach Ablauf, wieder verlängern, sind Bestandskunden davon nicht betroffen. Wenn dennoch eine einseitige Vertragsveränderung seitens der Telekom vorgenommen wird, haben Bestandskunden das Recht zur sofortigen Kündigung des Vertrages.
> 
> MfG



Bei Ablauf des Bestandsvertrags kann Dir die TK aber genau so gut kündigen und sagen: Neuer Vertrag oder auf Wiedersehen


----------



## Painkiller (23. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Schlimm ist es ja, wenn man jetzt schon lesen muss, das die ersten Anbieter bereits mitziehen. -..-

Es lebe das deutsche Internet! 

1999: 768 kbit/s 
2002: 1536 kbit/s 
2004: 3072 kbit/s 
2006: 16000 kbit/s 
2007: 50000 kbit/s 
2012: 100000 kbit/s 
2013: 384 kbit/s  	                --->


----------



## Shona (23. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich denke viele werden nach Möglichkeit zu den Kabelnetzbetreibern abwandern.


Wenn es das bei uns geben würde, wären wir schon längst umgestiegen  bei uns gibt es nur Telekom und 1&1 und von den zweiten bekommen wir max DSL1000 und von der Telekom DSL3000 (auch wenn wir seit sehr vielen Jahren für 16000 bezahlen)

Edit:
Habe noc Vodafone vergessen von denen wir zwar 21000 bekommen könnten aber nur 30GB im Monat, das hab ich mit Steam an 2 Tagen aufgebraucht und somit nicht verwendbar -.-




keinnick schrieb:


> Neuer Vertrag oder auf Wiedersehen


 Letzteres macht die Telekom ganz gewiss nicht, ich weiss wie oft wir schon der Telekom gedroht haben zu kündigen und wenn man denen damit droht machen die alles. Da steht dann auch am nächsten tag ein techniker vor der tür und schaut was mit dem inet los ist


----------



## rept.jah (23. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Im Endeffekt wird einfach nur mal wieder alles teurer.

Wenn die anderen Anbieter nachziehen (müssen) weil sie sonst eine Schwemme an Powerusern befürchten, werden die Poweruser in Zukunft einfach bei allen Anbietern mehr bezahlen müssen, für Tarife ohne Drosselung.
Und alle anderen bekommen (theoretisch, auch wenn sie das Limit nie oder selten erreichen) einen schlechteren Tarif zum alten Preis, also auch eine quasi verteuerung.

Schon übelst dreist von der Telekom. Die Preise konnten sie wahrscheinlich nicht weiter anziehen weil sie eh schon zu den teuersten Anbietern zählen. Also entledigen sie sich auf diese Weise unerwünschter Kunden und verschaffen sich Kapazität. Auf Kosten der anderen Anbieter, außer die machen das gleiche.

Auch wenn man nicht mehr von Monopol spricht, ist es schon krass, wie so ein Branchenriese den Markt diktiert. Was lässt die Telekom sich wohl als nächstes einfallen. Die gehören boykottiert! Aber dazu kommt es nicht, denn Ottonormaluser fühlt sich kaum betroffen. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Festplatte (23. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Ich hab grade gelesen, dass das ganze wirklich nur für Neukunden greifen soll. Hoffentlich stimmt das!


----------



## Kabelgott (23. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Das ist natürlich nicht schön für Neukunden, doch die Telekom scheint einzusehen, dass sie den Kunden dafür etwas anderes geben muss und hat mich mit folgendem Angebot voll und ganz überzeugt:
http://www.avatter.de/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Telekom-DSL-Optionen-2016.png


Quelle


----------



## Malkav85 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Das sind aber Flats fürs Smartphone in dem von dir verlingen Bild. Hier gehts aber um Internet für den PC


----------



## Sonny330i (23. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Gerade in den Nachrichten auf ARD gesehen: 

Die neuen Tarife werden ab Mai!!!!! umgesetzt.  Mai 2013 versteht sich.
Jetzt kommt der Oberhammer. Die Leitungen werden schon ab 75!!!!! GB gedrosselt  

Ich bin bei der Telekom und finde das unter aller Sau was die abziehen. 
Wenn die meinen sowas bei mir machen zu müssen,  dann wird schnellstens gekündigt 

Abzockerverein, mehr seit ihr nicht !!!!!


----------



## DarthLAX (24. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

eben (ich bearbeite gerade meinen dad das wir von dem "verein" (scheiß macho-club mit monopol...gehören mal vom Kartellamt untersucht, vor allem da ja VODAFONE so schnell bereit ist/war nach zu ziehen) weg gehen...affen...ach was, das netz sollte man ihnen abnehmen und alle förderungen/subventionen streichen!)

eigene dienste bzw. bezahlende 3te (unternehmen im netz) aus nehmen? - bundesnetzagentur, bitte haut denen auf's dach (netzneutralität, need i say more?)

geld geile flach-*biep* (ja habe mich selbst zensiert, denkt euch einfach ein x-beliebiges schimpfwort eurer wahl!)...kein wunder das der standort deutschland (vor allem für ausländische fachkräfte) nicht interessant ist, erstens sind die löhne nicht gerade toll, dann sind die lebenshaltungskosten (zu denen auch DSL zählt IMHO) hoch etc. ... danke T-Online das wir wieder mitte der 90er Jahre sind...sollen wir wieder ISDN raus holen, was?...man sollte deren hauptquartier anzünden  - anmerkung: dies is kein aufruf dazu! (ich weiß nur leider das taten wohl mehr bewirken würden als worte, vor allem bei leuten die ihren kopf in den wolken haben und alles was "unter ihrer würde" ist ignorieren, normale leute fallen da halt drunter!)

mfg LAX
ps: leider gibt es hier im ort (kaff am ende der welt genannt niederalteich) kein KABEL


----------



## Rizoma (24. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

ich finde es geil wie sie alle rum heulen und über die Telekom und Vodafone schimpfen es wird doch niemand gezwungen da nen Vertrag zu unterschreiben


----------



## DarthLAX (24. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

das kommt - angeblich - auch für bestehende verträge (ausserdem wird es bald keine anderen mehr geben!)

ausserdem drosseln sie ja jetzt schon bei 200 GB (mit 50er VDSL) runter auf speed von 6000er Leitung (und diese 200 GB erreichen wir schon sehr oft, erstens da ich sehr aktiv das netz nutze (programme runter ziehen, youtube, spiele-upgrades über steam, origin, u-play, games for windows live und anderen dingen (dabei betreibe ich so gut wie kein filesharing etc.))

sorry, aber diesen verein zu verteidigen ist unterste stufe 

ausserdem: ich "whine" nicht, ich beschwere mich (und das zu recht - whinen ist wenn es zu unrecht ist bzw. einem kein unrecht wiederfahren ist bzw. wiederfahren wird!)

sorry, aber das du das einfach so hinnehmen kannst ist schon einfach nur schlimm (bäh, die passivität bringt uns noch wieder so nen schrott ein wie die Stasi, die Gestapo etc. - denn was denkst du, wie sie unterscheiden können ob ein paket nun von Entertain bzw. von zahlenden dritten kommen oder von 08/15 site xyz die sich das zahlen nicht leisten kann!)

mfg LAX


----------



## hotfirefox (24. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



Rizoma schrieb:


> ich finde es geil wie sie alle rum heulen und über die Telekom und Vodafone schimpfen es wird doch niemand gezwungen da nen Vertrag zu unterschreiben


  Mehr fällt mir zu deinem Beitrag einfach nicht ein!
Evl. erstmal das Hirn einschalten und mal weiter denken als nur von hier nach dort!


----------



## Rizoma (24. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



DarthLAX schrieb:


> das kommt - angeblich - auch für bestehende verträge (ausserdem wird es bald keine anderen mehr geben!)



1. Blödsinn bestehende Verträge um zu stellen würde bedeuten den Leuten auf die Nase zu binden "Hey wir ändern den Vertrag zu deinen Ungunsten aber wir müssen dir das Sonderziehungsrechte gewähren" und das würden verdammt viele dann nutzen außerdem ist dies eine viel zu große Verwaltungsaufgabe daher wird es nicht kommen. Wer was anderes behauptet hat keine Ahnung!
 2. es wird immer eine alternative zu den Telekomverträgen geben denn es wird immer eine Firma geben die der Telekom Kunden abwerben will.


> Mehr fällt mir zu deinem Beitrag einfach nicht ein!
> Evl. erstmal das Hirn einschalten und mal weiter denken als nur von hier nach dort!


Wo liegt dein Problem wer zu dämlich ist dass kleingedruckte zu lesen muss betraft werden und wer solche Verträge unterzeichnet erst recht von daher schalte du mal dein Hirn ein.


----------



## Raphezir (24. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



Sonny330i schrieb:


> Die neuen Tarife werden ab Mai!!!!! umgesetzt.  Mai 2013 versteht sich.
> Jetzt kommt der Oberhammer. Die Leitungen werden schon ab 75!!!!! GB gedrosselt



Nicht wirklich. Ab 2. Mai steht die Drosselung in den Produkt AGB. Technisch umsetzen können/wollen die das aber erst ab 2016 und auch dann erst werden sie es tun. Sie haben ja noch nicht mal Volumenpakete in der Schublade, mit denen sie dann Geld verdienen könnten. Wäre folglich völlig sinnlos.

Hier mal eine interne Mail:


> Ab 2. Mai 2013 werden einheitliche  Regelungen zur Begrenzung der Bandbreite bei Überschreitung eines definierten  Highspeed-Volumens in den Leistungsbeschreibungen aller Call & Surf und  Entertain Neuverträge aufgenommen.
> 
> Genauso wie im Mobilfunk wird es  künftig für neue Verträge integrierte Highspeed-Volumina geben. Zunächst werden  nur die Leistungsbeschreibungen angepasst. Vor der Realisierung bekommen Kunden  die Möglichkeit, ihren Datenverbrauch im Kundencenter nachzuvollziehen. Sobald  die Limitierung technisch umgesetzt wird, können die Kunden über Zubuchoptionen  weiteres Hochgeschwindigkeitsvolumen hinzukaufen.
> 
> ...


----------



## pedi (24. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



Rizoma schrieb:


> ich finde es geil wie sie alle rum heulen und über die Telekom und Vodafone schimpfen es wird doch niemand gezwungen da nen Vertrag zu unterschreiben


 es soll gegenden geben, in denen nur die telekom verfügbar ist.
soviel zum hirn einschalten, falls überhaupt vorhanden.


----------



## Rizoma (24. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

In den Regionen wo es nur Telekom (übrigens habe ich noch von keiner Region gehöhrt wo so etwas zu trifft denn entweder mieten da auch andere Provider ihre Leitungen von der TKom oder es gibt kleine Regionale Anbieter oder Kabel  evtl. sogar LTE) gibt ist auch das Trafic Limit egal weil du es eh nie erreichen wirst mit DSL 356 (light) daher empfehle ich dir dir mal Hirn zu zu legen.


----------



## keinnick (24. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



Shona schrieb:


> Letzteres macht die Telekom ganz gewiss nicht, ich weiss wie oft wir schon der Telekom gedroht haben zu kündigen und wenn man denen damit droht machen die alles. Da steht dann auch am nächsten tag ein techniker vor der tür und schaut was mit dem inet los ist



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher wenn ich so etwas lese: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/internet-und-netzwerk/271796-poweruser-werden-rausgeekelt.html

Da geht es zwar um Vodafone jedoch ist man als sog. "Poweruser" den Konzernen wohl ein Dorn im Auge weil man die Leistungen für die man zahlt auch tatsächlich nutzt. Den Konzernen wären wahrscheinlich so Kunden wie mein Opa lieber der drei mal die Woche sein Internet anschmeißt und mal Mails checkt oder nachschaut wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## KonterSchock (24. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Bevor das durch geht, gibt's noch einiges zu klären. Wo bleibt der Ausbau? Gelder sind doch geflussen an die tcom-genossen. Bin mir sicher das dass letzte Wort noch nicht gefallen ist.

auf der anderen Seite, brauch man im Monat "31 tage" 15,500gb das wären jeden Tag 500mb nur surfen ohne was zu laden, Minimum gerechnet. Hmm könnt zum Problem werden, origin und steam hat ja auch fast jeder.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (24. April 2013)

Hmm...

Also ich kann mich nur darüber amüsieren, wie hier permanent auf der Telekom rumgehackt wird und was ein ....laden das doch ist.
Ich seh's schon kommen. In ein paar Wochen is geht das ganze von vorne los, nur das da dann über Vodafone, 1&1 usw. geflucht wird, weil alle die gewechselt sind , oder es vor hatten, dann von nem anderen Verein gedrosselt werden.

Nebenbei finde ich noch recht interessant, wie die meisten hier ihr hohes Datenaufkommen begründen.
Youtube, Steam, Origin, hier nen Film, da ein Programm. Am besten noch 3 Monitore, auf dem einen YT und den beiden anderen Skype und ein Online Spiel.
Sorry, aber ihr wisst schon, das es da draußen auch noch eine Welt gibt außer dem www?

Klar ist die Drosselung für viele ein Dorn im Auge und gut finde ich die Aktion auch nicht! Ich persönlich sehe da aber nur ein Problem für diejenigen, die beruflich z.B. aufs Internet angewiesen sind.

Die reine Nutzung zur persönlichen Unterhaltung, oder weil man sonst mit seinem Tag nichts anfangen kann, sollte wohl auch mit limitiertem Volumen zu überleben sein.
Das soll übrigens nicht so klingen, als wollte ich hier wem was vorschreiben oder Verhaltensforschung betreiben, nur nen Denkanstoß geben, worüber sich hier so dermaßen aufgeregt wird.


Die Welt wird nämlich, für die meisten, auch mit Drosselung nicht wirklich untergehen und funktioniert, wenn auch ungewohnt, sogar heute noch auch ohne Internet

MfG


----------



## KonterSchock (24. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Naja ich bin ein Kandidat der ohne Internet nicht könnte, das Internet gehört heut zu Tage zum Standard. Und klar könnte man mit Volumen auch leben, aber blöd ist es alle mall. allein Bf3 Update hat 9gb stell dir mal vor man hat die cds gefetzt, und muss sich die Installations Datei komplett runterladen "origin" da sind locker mal inkl Update 40gb weg. Nur mal so neben bei.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (24. April 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Naja ich bin ein Kandidat der ohne Internet nicht könnte, das Internet gehört heut zu Tage zum Standard. Und klar könnte man mit Volumen auch leben, aber blöd ist es alle mall. allein Bf3 Update hat 9gb stell dir mal vor man hat die cds gefetzt, und muss sich die Installations Datei komplett runterladen "origin" da sind locker mal inkl Update 40gb weg. Nur mal so neben bei.



Klar bin ich auch froh mit dem Internet und es macht sehr vieles leichter und angenehmer. Ist ja nicht so, als würde ich es nicht selbst laufend nutzen. Und das mit den Spielen und Updates ist mir auch bewusst. Das fällt dann natürlich ziemlich ins Gewicht im Falle einer Volumenbeschränkung.
Ich selbst hab meinen Verbrauch noch nie überprüft, aber (ohne Spiele Downloads oder Updates) an den 75GB dürfte ich noch nicht annähernd kratzen, denke ich.

Aber das mit den YouTube Videos zum Beispiel, muss jemand da, meist sogar nebenbei, permanent 24h FullHD Videos streamen?
Das sind so Sachen, mit denen ich nix anfangen kann
Mach ja keinem nen Vorwurf, aber ich denke das wären Sachen, auf die man ab und an auch mal verzichten könnte, ohne das es jemandem weh tut.

Weil, wenn die Drosselung halt so durch geht, bleibt einem eh keine Wahl. Und ich bin ziemlich überzeugt davon, das die Telekom da leider nur der erste ist! Da werden ausnahmslos wohl alle anderen nachziehen, deshalb find ich das gebashe in mehreren Threads recht überzogen, solange keiner die "nahe" Zukunft kennt.


----------



## Perry (24. April 2013)

Ich habe jetzt meinen Handyvertrag gekündigt bei der Telekom. Der läuft zwar noch knapp über ein Jahr, aber dann sieht der Laden kein Geld mehr von mir.


----------



## KonterSchock (24. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Na klar werden alle nach ziehen. Schließlich sind die meisten von der tcom abhängig.

Jip 75gb würden zum surfen reichen, ohne groß was zu laden.
blöd ist nur wenn man Updates ziehen muss, und sich das 5mal überlegen muss was tun.. 

die Frage die im Raum blieb lautet, was wurde aus dem Ausbau? Wo ist das Geld hin? Da stinkt doch was...


----------



## Painkiller (24. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



> Sorry, aber ihr wisst schon, das es da draußen auch noch eine Welt gibt außer dem www?


Ja, es gibt eine Welt da draußen, und ja wir leben in dieser Welt. Ich denke jeder Mensch hier weiß das. Nur gehört das Internet eben zur modernen Gesellschaft dazu. Und sorry, ich muss mich wirklich vor niemanden rechtfertigen wie ich meine Freizeit verbringe. Wenn mir nach Gamen ist, dann zocke ich halt eine Runde. Und wenn mir nach Biergarten ist, dann geh ich halt in den Biergarten. Dein Satz klingt wie ein Vorwurf. Demnach haben wir alle den Sinn für die Realität verloren. Das ist aber definitiv nicht so! 



> Nebenbei finde ich noch recht interessant, wie die meisten hier ihr hohes Datenaufkommen begründen.
> Youtube, Steam, Origin, hier nen Film, da ein Programm. Am besten noch 3  Monitore, auf dem einen YT und den beiden anderen Skype und ein Online  Spiel.


Und weiter? Was stört dich an dieser Begründung?  Willst du den Leuten hier einen Strick drehen, weil sie ihr Internet Auslasten und ihr Hobby ausleben? Ich kenne viele die ihre Spiele nur digital beziehen. Und Skype/TS gehört nun mal zu fast jedem Online-Game dazu. 



> Die reine Nutzung zur persönlichen Unterhaltung, oder *weil man sonst mit  seinem Tag nichts anfangen kann*, sollte wohl auch mit limitiertem  Volumen zu überleben sein.


Schon wieder ein Unterstellung die weder Hand noch Fuß hat. -.- Woher willst du wissen was die Leute denn so machen? 



> Das soll übrigens nicht so klingen, als wollte ich hier wem was  vorschreiben oder Verhaltensforschung betreiben, nur nen Denkanstoß  geben, worüber sich hier so dermaßen aufgeregt wird.


Nein so klingt es auch nicht. Es klingt eher danach, das hier alle Leute die ihr Netz auslasten, den Bezug zur Realität verloren haben, und sich einfach so durch den Tag dümpeln. 
Du scherst hier meiner Meinung nach gerade extrem viele Leute über einen Kamm, obwohl du über das persönliche Umfeld und deren Tagesablauf nicht das geringste weist. 



> Die Welt wird nämlich, für die meisten, auch mit Drosselung nicht  wirklich untergehen und funktioniert, wenn auch ungewohnt, sogar heute  noch auch ohne Internet


Die Welt wird nicht untergehen. ABER du siehst hier scheinbar nicht, was los ist. Die Telekom wird staatlich subventioniert um den Netzausbau voran zu treiben, und den Traffic bewältigen zu können. Es fließen große Geldsummen Monat für Monat einfach so dahin. Ein wirklicher Fortschritt ist nicht zu sehen. Durch die bekanntgegeben Drosselung eher ein Rückschritt, für den die Telekom aber weiterhin die gleichen Gebühren verlangt wie früher. Das was hier läuft ist alles ein ganz großer Witz! Deutschland schimpft sich Technologieland, und schafft es nicht mal den Traffic zu bewältigen? Sorry, aber ich als zahlender Kunde/Bürger sehe es absolut nicht ein, für die Fehler und die ebenso fehlende Kompetenz dieser Firma gerade zu stehen. Ich zahle den vollen Preis, und dafür erwarte ich auch das volle Produkt, und das ohne Einschränkungen oder Drosselung. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## KonterSchock (24. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Pain da gebe ich dir recht. und wie.

Das geht garnicht was tcom da treibt, schließlich fließt ein Haufen kohle für Ausbau an tcom, nun sowas? Daten Volumen?? Ein unding passiert grade.. ein Grund nicht weg zu schauen. Ein Grund aufzustehen, tcom treibts echt an die Spitze, ein unding. Bei Handy kann ich das Daten Volumen teilweise verstehen, aber beim pc? Konsole?? Hallo???


----------



## Nemesis_AS (24. April 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> ...



Sorry, dachte es wäre ersichtlich gewesen, das ich hier keinem Vorschriften machen wollte. Auch das ich keine Rechtfertigungen verlange, oder sonstiges. Des weiteren wollte ich auch kein persönliches Umfeld angreifen und genauso wenig alle über einen Kamm scheren.

Also nochmal Sorry, für den Verdacht eines persönlichen Angriffs.

Und ja, bei all deinen Argumenten gebe ich dir Recht! Aber nur, weil das auch mal Argumente sind. Nicht wie das was sonst immer von manchen irgendwo zu diesem Thema beigetragen wird und als Haupt Schwerpunkt kritisiert wird.

Das sind nämlich dann immer die "Argumente" die ich versuchte anzuprangern, oder drauf hinzuweisen, das es auch ohne/eingeschränkt gehen "könnte"!

Klar fließt massig Geld in diese Konzerne und nur zu einem kleinen Teil dahin, wo es eigentlich hin sollte. Aber wer unternimmt was dagegen? Oder kann man überhaupt was unternehmen?
Abgesehen von einem Wechsel, der nämlich auch keine größeren Veränderungen bewirken würde.

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (24. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



> Also nochmal Sorry, für den Verdacht eines persönlichen Angriffs.


Ist schon Ok. 
Falls meine Wortwahl etwas zu aggressiv war, dann tut es mir leid. 
Deine Aussagen waren aber auch provokativ geschrieben. 



> Aber wer unternimmt was dagegen? Oder kann man überhaupt was unternehmen?


Für solche Dinge ist eigentlich die Bundesnetzagentur zuständig. Aber von deren Seite hat man noch nichts gehört. 
Bundesnetzagentur Startseite
Als Kunde kann man entweder sich dort beschweren, oder aber den Anbieter wechseln. Auch eine Petition wäre möglich, damit das Thema im Bundestag behandelt wird. 
https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/ 
Immerhin sind es unsere Steuergelder und Subventionen die scheinbar nicht vernünftig genutzt werden. 
Viel mehr kann man im Moment nicht tun.


----------



## Cleriker (24. April 2013)

Dann wechselt ruhig zu den ach so tollen Kabelnetzbetreibern. Was denkt ihr denn was passieren wird, nachdem ihr gewechselt habt und die einen riesigen Ansturm an Neukunden bewältigen müssen? Die werden genau daw gleiche machen, es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Metalic (24. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Mich persönlich stört es überhaupt nicht. Habe hier mein "Bauern-DSL" an dem wir teilweise mit 3 Rechnern hängen. Wir können alle Youtube anschmeißen, die nötigen Downloads starte für irgendwelche Patches und Updates und ungestört surfen können wir auch alle Drei. Selbst spielen kann ich ohne Probleme und ich habe ein monatliches Datenvolumen von 15GB!! dank LTE.
Aus meiner Sicht ist es ein "Luxusproblem" weil nun viele ein Problem damit haben, nach eine gewissen Menge an Daten gedrosselt zu werden. 
Andererseits kann ich es ja auch verstehen wenn man für eine Flatrate zahlt und dann doch gedrosselt wird. Auch verstehen kann ich das Argument, wenn sich die Leute Spiele bei Steam etc. laden, dass so schnell eine Menge vom Volumen verbraucht wird. Aber mal ehrlich. Wie oft laden sich die Leute denn neue Spiele herunter? 20 Stk. im Monat? Müsste ja in etwa hinkommen wenn ich hier von einigen das Volumen sehe. 

Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das Ganze weiter entwickelt. Ich hab mich halt notgedrungen dran gewöhnt. 
Glaube aber auch, dass ein ganz großer Teil von den Leuten, die jetzt Rotz und Wasser heulen, Tag und Nacht Filme, Spiele und Musik illegal laden. Dann müssen diese Herrschaften eben mal Nachts den Rechner aus machen. Gibt schlimmeres.

Will damit aber nicht behaupten, dass hier nun alle illegales Material ziehen...


----------



## Painkiller (24. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



> Wie oft laden sich die Leute denn neue Spiele herunter? 20 Stk. im  Monat? Müsste ja in etwa hinkommen wenn ich hier von einigen das Volumen  sehe.


Steam Sale FTW!  Ich muss gestehen, wenn es dort was günstiges gibt, was mir auch zusagt, dann wird das gekauft, gedownloadet evtl. gemoddet und dann gespielt.
Es ist bei mir auch schon vorgekommen, das eine Mod größer war, als das Spiel selbst. Gerade bei Total Conversion Modifications wie   Star Trek: Fleet Operations , oder eben der bekannten Cinematic Mod für Half Life². 



> Glaube aber auch, dass ein ganz großer Teil von den Leuten, die jetzt  Rotz und Wasser heulen, Tag und Nacht Filme, Spiele und Musik illegal  laden.


Dir ist aber schon auch klar, das man die von dir genannten Produkte auch legal laden kann? Dieser Markt wächst und wächst.


----------



## Metalic (24. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Natürlich ist mir das klar. Lade ja selbst einen Großteil meiner Musik mittlerweile, legal wohlgemerkt wenn ich die CD nicht unbedingt im Regal brauch oder ich gerade keine Lust habe mit dme Auto los zu düsen.!! Nur für Filme oder Spiele reicht meine Leitung nicht. Die kaufe ich mir aber lieber auf Blurays bzw. DvDs.
Daher sage ich ja, selbst mit meiner stark kastrierten Leitung geht das alles! 

Wollte auch auf keinen Fall behaupten, dass alle so drauf sind. Nur diejenigen, die nicht ganz sauber unterwegs sind und nun rumheulen weil sie ihre Kinofilme nicht ununterbrochen kostenlos mehr laden können, die sind mir relativ egal.

Und ich glaube, das machen noch sehr viele Leute. Bis das Anwaltsschreiben im Briefkasten liegt


----------



## KonterSchock (24. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

@Metalic 
teil weise hast du recht!

legal ist immer besser als illegal. dadrum gehts aber nicht ein mal..... wen ich ein Game im psn Store kaufe, brauch ich doch trotzdem die fette Leitung, zum laden.


----------



## der_yappi (24. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

@Metalic:
Was ist bei dir unter "stark kastriert" zu verstehen? Definiere mal bitte die Geschwindigkeit.

Unser DSL gibt auch "nur" 2MBit her - falls dass bisschen dann aber auf 384kbit/s gedrosselt würde - bleibt von "wenig" nur noch "Gar nix" übrig.
Aber ich hab da zum Glück noch mein altes, grünes, serielles ELSA56k Modem im Schrank 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalic (24. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Ja deshalb sagte ich in meinem ersten Post ja auch, dass ich die Aufregung aus dieser Sicht verstehen kann. Aus der Sicht der Leute, die sich oft ihre Spiele im Netz kaufen und laden.

@der_yappi
Also meine LTE Leitung ist eine 6000er. Mein monatliches Volumen liegt bei 15GB. Die habe ich aber bisher nur ein einziges Mal erreicht, als ich für Battlefield schon 10GB patchen durfte  Das komische, bei Origin habe ich teilweise einen Download wie eine 16000er Leitung. Daher will ich mich auch nicht beschweren. 
Aber wenn die Drossel dann mal einsetzt, dann sind es bei mir auch nur die 384 kbit/s.
Also Youtube kann man dann vergessen


----------



## Perry (24. April 2013)

Es geht ja noch viel weiter, die wenden die Drosselung ja nicht bei Ihren eigenen Dienstleistungen, sondern nur bei Fremddaten, also wenn jemand bei Maxdome, Lovefilm und Co viel schaut und in meinem Fall NFL Network per Stream, dann muss ich damit rechnen das die Verbindung beschnitten wird, da es ja keine Dienste von der Telekom sind. Also geht es hier eben nicht nur darum das die Filesharer nicht mehr Laden können wie sie wollen, sondern es geht hierbei auch um Netzneutralität und Wettbewerbsverzerrung. Die 75GB bekomme ich in ner Woche voll, nicht nur mit Steam und Origin, sondern vor allem auch mit meinem Medienkonsum.
Fürs stupide Surfen brauche ich keine 75GB, aber wer beschränkt sich heute noch aufs Surfen und Artikel lesen?


----------



## Sonny330i (24. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Der Punkt ist doch ganz einfach: 
Die Telekom macht einfach nicht mehr die Gewinne, die sie früher gemacht hatten, als sie die alleinigen Herrscher des Internets waren.
Komisch,  bei den anderen Anbietern klappt das doch auch alles ganz gut und vorallem viel Preiswerter. 
Jetzt haben sie eine Möglichkeit gefunden um die Kuh ganz link zu melken.  Von einer Flatrate sind wir weit entfernt,  weil das einfach pervers ist was sie da vorhaben.
Man zahlt den vollen Preis für eine "flatrate", darf aber noch was dazukaufen weils ja doch keine ist !?
Ich zahle jetzt bei der Telekom 45 € an Internet und Telefon. Handy auch noch bei dem Verein.
Bei einem anderen Unternehmen zahle ich die Hälfte. 
Natürlich wollte ich NICHT zur Telekom, aber wir mussten leider. 

Ich habe heute meinen Vertrag bei der Telekom schon gekündigt mit der Begründung,  dass das für den Kunden nicht hinzunehmen sei.
Flatrate ist Flatrate. Der Vertrag läuft zwar noch knapp 2 Jahre, aber die sind unten durch bei mir.
Handys ebenfalls gekündigt.  Nene nicht mit mir 

75 Gigabyte sind heutzutage ein absoluter Witz. Wenn man Maxdome, YouTube und noch Spielehoster ala Origin und co nutzt, dann möchte ich die Leute hier nach zwei Wochen mal hören. Dann, ja genau dann geht erst das große Heulen los. Stellt euch doch mal folgendes Szenario vor:
Endlich Wochenende und ihr freut euch riesig auf ein neues Game das grad rauskam. Schnell rein in Steam und die 25gb an Spiel saugen.
Freude ist groß da das Game fertig geladen und installiert ist. Jetzt noch schnell nen Kumpel über Skype bescheid sagen, um sich Online im MP zu treffen.
Spiel an, ab in den TS und zack kommt die Meldung wie auf Handy das die Bude gedrosselt wurde, man aber gerne 10gb Volumen für nur 15 € dazukaufen kann.
Kommt schon geil,  weil das DSL sowieso schon 40 € im Monat kostet und man nun nochmal zahlen muss.
Was für ein geiles Wochenende oder ?
Komisch das die eigenen Dienste nicht von der Drosselung betroffen sind !? Merkt ihr was ?


----------



## Darka (24. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Ich spinn mal ein stück weiter... da wir ja alle seit Anfang des Jahres nun alle GEZ Zwangsabgaben zahlen, wie siehts dann in naher Zukunft bei der Telekom aus, wenn jemand in der ZDF Mediathek o. anderen Onlineangeboten der öffentlich rechtlichen etc... irgendwelche Videos anschaut, fließt dies dann auch auf den knapp bemessenen monatlichen Traffic ein... bzw. wer zahlt dafür - der "Bürger" hat doch hier schon seinen obulus via GEZ bezahlt und wird dann wahrscheinlich nochmal zusätzlich beim Traffic zur Kasse gebeten. Hier müsste also, wenn die öffentlichen rechtlichen, die managed services von der Telekom nutzen, ansonsten hat man wieder einen weiteren Punkt wo der Kunde nochmal verarscht bzw. so gesehen doppelt abkassiert wird.

Aber auch so ist die ganze Internetsache in Deutschland einfach nur noch traurig, jeder der auch nur mal ein stück ins ausland schaut, sieht direkt wie armselig es hier abläuft, selbst Länder wie Russland sind mitlerweile im Bereich des Glasfaserausbau, Deutschland jahre vorraus.


----------



## Perry (24. April 2013)

Also ich bleibe bei meiner Haltung das ich das ******* finde, aber es gibt eine Begründung warum die eigenen Dienste nicht zählen, da diese bereits im eigenen Netz generiert/angeboten werden, muss die Telekom keine Gebühren bezahlen, im Gegensatz kostet die Nutzung von Traffic in anderen Netzen etwas, somit ist der Traffic im eigenen Netz billiger. Dennoch rechtfertigt das nicht dieses Vorgehen.


----------



## rabe08 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



Perry schrieb:


> Also ich bleibe bei meiner Haltung das ich das ******* finde, aber es gibt eine Begründung warum die eigenen Dienste nicht zählen, da diese bereits im eigenen Netz generiert/angeboten werden, muss die Telekom keine Gebühren bezahlen, im Gegensatz kostet die Nutzung von Traffic in anderen Netzen etwas, somit ist der Traffic im eigenen Netz billiger. Dennoch rechtfertigt das nicht dieses Vorgehen.


 
Das hört sich interessant an. Erzähl mir mehr darüber. 

Kleine Info: Peering basiert auf Gegenseitigkeit, da zahlt keiner für. Für was soll die Tkom denn bezahlen?


----------



## Cleriker (24. April 2013)

Warum es bei anderen Anbietern anders klappt? Weil die fast garnicht ausbauen! Die Telekom muss ja die anderen Anbieter auf die eigenen Netze lassen. Diese warten einfach, biss die Telekom wieder was gebaut hat und grasen dann dort die Anschlüsse ab.


----------



## KonterSchock (25. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

naja tcom vorhaben könnte scheitern, hier neues Bundesregierung gegen Breitband-Drosselung der Telekom - ComputerBase


----------



## Painkiller (25. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Hier mal eine interessante Kolumne dazu:
Kolumne: Die neuen Volumentarife der Telekom - 2016 ist nicht 2013 - GameStar.de


----------



## KonterSchock (25. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

hab da was gefunden, bersicht: Wie und wann welcher Provider drosselt - WinFuture.de gut zu wissen.


----------



## Cleriker (25. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Ich versteh eigentlich nicht, dass die Telekom direkt eine Drosselung einführt statt einfach erstmal die Preise zu erhöhen. Wieso nicht wie zu ISDN-zeiten. 120+ Scheine jeden Monat wären für User die ihre Anbindung so exzessiv nutzen doch sicherlich okay. Schließlich scheint es einen sehr hohen Stellenwert ein zu nehmen. Ich wäre jedenfalls locker bereit für mehr als meine jetzigen 15GB auch deutlich mehr zu bezahlen.


----------



## turbosnake (25. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

An 75 und 200 GB ist nichts ' exzessiv'
Das ist NORMAL


----------



## Cleriker (25. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Wieso? Ich hatte früher auch eine 120Mbit anbindung und hab immer wenn ich grad lust dazu hatte mal nen Film, oder ein Album geladen und nach dem sehen/hören, wieder geloscht. Das mache ich jetzt mit 15Gb eben nicht mehr. Filme brauch man nicht laden, die gibts auch im Laden, oder der Videothek. Musik das gleiche. Seine Fotos, oder sonstige Daten kann man auch ohne Internet auf andere Geräte kopieren. Wieso bitte muss neuerdings alls x-fach durchs netz sausen, statt einfach ein 1€ USB-kabel zu benutzen? Ich versteh das einfach nicht. Bei Steam wird ein Spiel auch so um die 25 Euro kosten, oder? Dasnn müsste man bei etwa 20GB pro Spiel also 250€ im Monat ausgeben, um an diese Grenze zu stoßen. Laut den Aussagen, die man hiert im Forum so liest zwischendurch, sind es aber deutlich weniger. Also wo ist das Problem? Wofür gibts denn überhaupt noch Festplatten?


----------



## turbosnake (25. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Mein Traffic sind fast nur YT und Twitch, das gibt es nicht auf Medien.
Steam auch.
Insgesamt mehr das doppelte der 75GB, das lässt sich noch weiter steigern.


----------



## Cleriker (25. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Und was gibt es so weltbewegendes auf Youtube zu gucken jeden Monat? Ich mein, um diesen Traffic zu generieren braucht man ja auch einige Stunden Bildmaterial... 
Und was hast du gemacht, bevor es Youtube in diesem Ausmaß gab?

PS: Oder meinst du statt YT eher YP?


----------



## turbosnake (25. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Ich wüsste nicht was es dich angeht, was ich mir auf YT anschauen.
Ein Beispiel gebe ich dir: TotalBiscuit, The Cynical Brit - YouTube, dort vor allem die WTF is... Videos.
Ersetzte es einfach durch jeden VOD oder Online TV Anbieter mit 1080p oder mehr, dann weißt du wie man auf Traffic kommt.


----------



## Cleriker (25. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Es geht mich überhaupt nichts an. Das war keine wirkliche Frage, sondern meine Art auszudrücken, dass ich mir nichts so wichtiges, lehrreiches, oder bedeutendes dort vorstellen kann, dass ich mich über einen Entfall dessen aufregen würde. Ich hab youtube mit der 120er Leitung früher so gut wie nie besucht, weil ich es nicht einsehe für eine andere Art Uuups, die Pannenshow, traffic, Strom und Zeit zu verballern.

Das kann aber gern jeder machen, wie er will. Mir recht wurscht.


----------



## turbosnake (25. April 2013)

Filme haben auch keinen anderen Sinn als zu Unterhalten, würdest du also auch auf Filme verzichten?


----------



## Cleriker (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Klar, weil es die ja auch auf Scheibe gibt. Durch meine Drossel bei 15GB hab ich im Router standardmäßig Sachen wie youtube, spotify, itunes ect. gesperrt. Damit komme ich ganz gut klar. Was mich beispielsweise ärgert sind die immer häufigeren News und Tests hier auf der Seite, die nur noch im Videoformat vorliegen aufgrund einer plötzlich eingetretenen schreibfaulheit der Redakteure hier. Die kann ich so nämlich auch alle nicht sehen und lese mir dann halt auf anderen Seiten mein Wissen an und generiere dort Klicks. Ist schade, aber ist so. Das ist einfach eine Mode momentan, dass alles immer auf Teufel komm raus gestreamt, oder runtergeladen werden muss. 

Du scheinst es nicht anders gewohnt zu sein, es so haben zu wollen, sonst nichts zu tun zu haben, oder was weis ich. Ist dein Recht und auch okay. Ich jedoch brauche das nicht. 

Mir fällt grad auf, dass das hier alles offtopic ist, was wir hier verzapfen. Sorry, Mods.

Jedes Jahr werden die verschiedenen Verträge fürs Internet immer billiger, um sich der Konkurrenz anzupassen. Wohin soll sowas führen? Normalerweise müssten sie eher teurer werden. Die ach so böse Telekom ist doch der einzige Verein, der überhaupt großartig ausbaut. Die anderen sind nur Nutznießer, die nichts zun. Soll sich die Telekom das ruhig bezahlen lassen. Mann wird sehen, was die anderen Anbieter in den nächsten Jahren tun. Jetzt schieben die nämlich den schwarzen Peter schön der Telekom zu, aber wenn sie die Kunden dann übernommen haben, dann werden sie genau das gleiche tun. Die Netze selbst und die Server kosten unmengen an Geld, die ziehen Strom, dass kann man sich kaum vorstellen und der wird auch noch ständig teurer. Eigentlich müsste mit jeder Bandbreitenerhöhung auch der Vertrag entsprechend teurer werden. Versteh mich jetzt nicht falsch, ich hab auch kein Geld zu verschenken. Irgendwie wäre das aber die logische Konsequenz.


----------



## Extremkugler (26. April 2013)

Man muss aber auch nicht alles schlecht machen nur weil man 15 Gb im Monat nicht überschreiten darf !! Ich freue mich über Videos auf PGH !!

Und von der Drosslung halte ich garnichts !
Hab diesen Monat schon wieder knapp 160 Gb verbraucht !!


----------



## Ground (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Nun, mit der 2Mbit Leitung (die das schnellste ist, was es hier überhaubt gibt) bezweifle ich einfach mal, das ich (mit meinen Eltern) je ernsthaft über die Hälfte vom Volumen aufbrauchen könnte, zumindest ohne große Dowloads, youtube läuft hier eh nur mit 360p, ich denke da kommt nicht so extrem viel zusammen. Auch wenn es mich nicht betrifft - außer die Telekom (oder ein anderer Anbieter, hier gibt es nur Telekom und die Netz-Mitnutzer; Kabel DE wirds hier auch nicht geben, von den anderen Anbietern hört man hier nichts gutes) kommt endlich mal auf die Idee, die Leistung - hier zahlen wir schließlich nicht weniger als manche mit 16Mbit - auszubauen. Mein Vater meinte aber schon, falls die jemals unseren Vertrag (zb bei ner Verlängerung) ändern gibts entweder den Anwalt oder einen Wechsel, einfach nur aus Protest. 
MfG


----------



## Cleriker (26. April 2013)

Extremkugler schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch nicht alles schlecht machen nur weil man 15 Gb im Monat nicht überschreiten darf !! Ich freue mich über Videos auf PGH !!



Ich möchte hier nichts schlecht machen. Das mit den 15Gb hab ich überhaupt erst erwähnt um zu zeigen, wie groß der Unterschied zu früher ist es aber trotzdem geht.

Videos auf PCGH finde ich ja auch gut, nur halt nicht ausschließlich! Wenn ich einen Test anklicke, auf der Internetseite einer Zeitschrift, dann erwarte ich da auch Text! Wenigstens eine grobe Zusammenfassung des Inhalts und nicht nur Überschrift und Video. Hätte ich das gewollt, wäre ich direkt auf YouTube gegangen und hätte dort nach PCGH gesucht. 

Das grundlegende Thema hier ist doch aber die Drosselung der flatrates. Jetzt haben sich hier schon genug Leute gemeldet, die scheinbar unbedingt ihre Freizeit mit YouTube und anderen trafficschlampen  vergeuden mögen und dieses drosseln einfach nicht okay finden. Gut. Auf meine mehrfachen Aussagen, dass diese "poweruser" dann ruhig ihren unbegrenzten Zugang bekommen sollen, dann aber auch ordentlich dafür zahlen möchten, sagt aber von diesen keiner was. Schon komisch he? Ein Kinobesuch kostet gern mal 10-15 Euro, und ist nach zwei Stunden vorbei. Wer gern viel Zeit und Strom beim dauernen Download von irgendetwas verballert, dem wird das doch wohl auch so viel wert sein, wie für alles andere auch, hierfür entsprechend zu bezahlen.

Ich tippe mal darauf, dass wenn die Telekom einen entsprechenden Tarif anbieten würde (einfach jetzt als wildes Beispiel mal 120 Euro monatlich), kaum einer dieser User das machen würde. Warum nicht, stellt sich mir dann die Frage? Ich bin beruflich viel unterwegs und daher kaum zu Hause. Wenn ich Zuhause bin, dann verbringe ich die meiste Zeit mit meiner Familie. Nur ein paar Stunden hin und wieder nachts, am Wochenende, komme ich zum spielen. Weil ich aber das basteln mag und diese paar wenigen Stunden spielen im Jahr, bin ich auch bereit, dafür in einen teuren Rechner zu investieren. Das ist bei unserem Hobby hier so, genau wie beim Sport, reisen ect. 

Das wäre dann wiederum gerechter gegenüber Usern die auch viel (teilweise viel mehr) für weniger Internetusage bezahlen müssen. Die Telekom verdient dann mehr, es ist mehr Geld für den Netzausbau übrig und solche Themen hier erübrigen sich womöglich.

Wie findest du/ihr das?


----------



## Perry (26. April 2013)

Alles was bei mir Momentan möglich ist, ist DSL 16k wovon ca. 10-12 k ankommen, ich Berge seid dem ich hier wohne Kabeldeutschland und die Telekom wegen eines entsprschenden Ausbaus. KD wird ab Juli nicht mehr mein Fernsehversorger sein und Willy Tel, welche dann hier alles übernehmen, haben anscheinend auch nicht in absehbarer Zeit vor hieran was zu ändern, da die dafür zunächst Glasfaser verlegen müssen, V-DSL ist aber auch nicht wirklich in Planung. Aktuell zahle ich 20€ im Monat bei Congstar, hätte aber keinen Stress 40€ - 50€ oder so zu bezahlen wenn ich dann endlich ne schnellere Leitung hätte, eventuell auch noch etwas mehr. Aber die Telekom soll gefälligst auch was in den Netzausbau investieren, oder wir müssen das Netz wieder verstaatlichen und stellen auf die Art sicher das es endlich zu einem Netzausbau kommt. Ich denke auch das ein wichtiger Punkt für das aussterben der ländlichen Gemeinden ist die Tatsache das es dort immer noch kein schnelles Internet gibt, was sowohl das Gewerbe und Industrie einschränkt, als auch viele Einwohner vergrault, vor allem die jungen.


----------



## mld (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

hier mal die nackte wahrheit was die telekom wirklich plant auch mit den bestandskunden

Vertrags-Trick: DSL-Drossel auch für Bestandskunden - News - CHIP Online

und die ach so tolle gründe was die telekom angiebt seien auch mal dahin gestellt 

Viprinet ist schockiert über das Vorgehen der Deutschen Telekom


----------



## KonterSchock (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

ich hoffe das es anderst kommt, das kanns so net sein.

keiner versteht tcom, zu recht da gibts auch nix mehr zu verstehen. Kopf schüttel Hoch10


----------



## ICEWitcher (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Hallo, ich habe diese Petition im Netz gefunden und bin der Meinung das sie unbedigt weitergegeben werden muss.

Ich finde das eine absolute Frechheit der Telekom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das sind zwei Schritte zurück in die Vergengenheit. Wozu habe wir den heutzutege Flatrats? 

Das ist eine miese abzocke und eine Beschneidung der Netzfreiheit!

Hier der Link 

https://www.change.org/de/Petitionen...igkeit-stoppen​


----------



## ph1driver (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

In meinen Augen reine Abzocke. Das Netz ist Ausgelastet aber man kann zusätzliche GB Kaufen wenn Gedrosselt wurde? Ja ne ist klar, entlastet ja das Netz.

Entertain nicht Betroffen. Warum wohl?


----------



## Cleriker (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Spaßvogel was? Denkst du denn, dass alle sofort mehr Traffic kaufen? Wohl weniger. Es werden wohl nur die wenigsten mehr Geld bezahlen wollen, was den Traffic drastisch senken würde. Dann sind natürlich auch für die heavyuser die notigen Ressourcen da. Soviel jedenfalls zur Theorie.


----------



## tobiii (26. April 2013)

Das geht mir jetz aber in die falsche Richtung mit den Flats. 
Die Daten werden immer öfters in der Cloud gespeichert und auch die Spiele von PS3 und Co. kann man sich herunterladen was auch immer öfters 10 GB beantsprucht und schon so Stundenlang dauert.

Internet-HDTV will ich garnicht ansprechen.

Wenn wir den weg der Vernetzung gehen wollen darf es keine einschränkungen geben denn so wird sie gestoppt 

Ich habe Glasfaser und das will ich auch ausnutzen können. Denn wenn ich andauernd Angst um eine drosselung haben muss macht nichts mehr Spaß und ich hätt' mir die Glasfasern auch sonstewo hinschieben können


----------



## Cleriker (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

mld
Der Artikel von Vipri ist heftig. Manches davon hab ich nicht gewusst. Das ändert einiges! Ich bleibe zwar dabei, dass die momentane "ohne onlinezwang geht nichts" Mentalität nichts für mich ist, jedoch stehe ich der Telekom, aber vor allem der Bundesnetzargentur, deutlich skeptischer gegenüber. Danke an dieser Stelle für den Link  der bringt es mal klar auf den Punkt. (auch wenn man die Existensangst deutlich spürt)


----------



## turbosnake (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Spaßvogel was? Denkst du denn, dass alle sofort mehr Traffic kaufen? Wohl weniger. Es werden wohl nur die wenigsten mehr Geld bezahlen wollen, was den Traffic drastisch senken würde. Dann sind natürlich auch für die heavyuser die notigen Ressourcen da. Soviel jedenfalls zur Theorie.


 Sie wechseln einfacher den Provider und an 75GB und 200GB ist nichts Heavyuse.
Du bist nicht der  Nabel der Welt der das bestimmt.


----------



## TiscXX (26. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

ich nutze derzeit O2 und die haben bei mir ein total krankes limit von 10 GB, das ist im Prinzip so wie wenn man einfach immer 300 kb hat..., bei mir gibt es nichts anderes, ich wär froh wenns bei mir das von telekom gibt, auch wenns ein saftladen is


----------



## Cleriker (27. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Sie wechseln einfacher den Provider und an 75GB und 200GB ist nichts Heavyuse.
> Du bist nicht der  Nabel der Welt der das bestimmt.


 
Nabel der Welt? Du kommst ja mit Sprüchen um die Ecke...
Lies gefälligst richtig was ich schreibe und nicht nur das, was du verstehen willst. Ich sag doch überhaupt nicht, dass man nicht mehr verbrauchen soll, oder derartiges. Du kannst meinetwegen auch 40 Terabyte jeden Monat ziehen. Es ging mir nur darum, dass jetzt hier rumgeheult wird. Wieviel Traffic hatte man noch im Schnitt vor 6 Jahren? Ich glaub es waren nicht einmal 10 Gb. Jetzt kommst du hier schon auf über 100Gb mit lustigen Videos bei Youtube. Wessen Verantwortung ist das denn? Zwingt dich jemand alles nur noch im Netz zu schauen, deine ganzen Daten in einer Cloud zu speichern, oder Spiele online zu erwerben? Nö, das hast du dir so ausgesucht, obwohl es dir frei stand. Die Spielemacher reiben sich dadurch die Hände und brauchen nichts mehr auf CD pressen, oder in die Läden bringen. Die Käufer haben sich den Onlinezwang ausgesucht und sich selbst geknebelt. Ohne Valve, oder Steam gäbe es auch keine "pay to win"-Systeme. Auch etwas, dass jemand wie du scheinbar unterstützt hat. Ich schweife aber wieder ab, entschuldige bitte. 
Punkt ist, dass man nicht auf einen hohen Traffic angewiesen sein muss. Man hat immer noch die Wahl. (So wie ich mich von meiner 120Mbit Leitung ja auch getrennt habe und aufs Land gezogen bin, wo jetzt meine Kinder aufwachsen und wo es zur Zeit meines freiwilligen Umzugs überhaupt kein Inet gab)  Ich beschwere mich doch auch nicht, dass ich nur 15Gb Traffic habe, warum auch? Weil ich dann dann neue Filme aus der Videothek holen muss, statt sie mir zu downloaden? Egal, ich fahr gern Auto!

Mich angreifen kannst du und mir persönlichen Frust unterstellen, aber auf meine mehrmaligen Vorschläge mit anderen Tarifen für, die von mir einfach mal so genannten heavyuser (weil mehr als der vorgesehene maximale Tarif) bist du nicht eingegangen. Was wäre dir eine unbegrenzte Leitung denn Wert? Oder wäre das etwa keine Option (nicht mal theoretisch), weil dir die vielen Gb jeden Monat dann doch nicht mal ein paar Euros wert sind?


----------



## turbosnake (27. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Ich bin nicht bereit für normale Nutzung mehr zu zahlen.


----------



## DaStash (27. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Nabel der Welt? Du kommst ja mit Sprüchen um die Ecke...
> Lies gefälligst richtig was ich schreibe und nicht nur das, was du verstehen willst. Ich sag doch überhaupt nicht, dass man nicht mehr verbrauchen soll, oder derartiges. Du kannst meinetwegen auch 40 Terabyte jeden Monat ziehen. Es ging mir nur darum, dass jetzt hier rumgeheult wird. Wieviel Traffic hatte man noch im Schnitt vor 6 Jahren? Ich glaub es waren nicht einmal 10 Gb. Jetzt kommst du hier schon auf über 100Gb mit lustigen Videos bei Youtube. Wessen Verantwortung ist das denn? Zwingt dich jemand alles nur noch im Netz zu schauen, deine ganzen Daten in einer Cloud zu speichern, oder Spiele online zu erwerben? Nö, das hast du dir so ausgesucht, obwohl es dir frei stand. Die Spielemacher reiben sich dadurch die Hände und brauchen nichts mehr auf CD pressen, oder in die Läden bringen. Die Käufer haben sich den Onlinezwang ausgesucht und sich selbst geknebelt. Ohne Valve, oder Steam gäbe es auch keine "pay to win"-Systeme. Auch etwas, dass jemand wie du scheinbar unterstützt hat. Ich schweife aber wieder ab, entschuldige bitte.
> Punkt ist, dass man nicht auf einen hohen Traffic angewiesen sein muss. Man hat immer noch die Wahl. (So wie ich mich von meiner 120Mbit Leitung ja auch getrennt habe und aufs Land gezogen bin, wo jetzt meine Kinder aufwachsen und wo es zur Zeit meines freiwilligen Umzugs überhaupt kein Inet gab)  Ich beschwere mich doch auch nicht, dass ich nur 15Gb Traffic habe, warum auch? Weil ich dann dann neue Filme aus der Videothek holen muss, statt sie mir zu downloaden? Egal, ich fahr gern Auto!
> 
> Mich angreifen kannst du und mir persönlichen Frust unterstellen, aber auf meine mehrmaligen Vorschläge mit anderen Tarifen für, die von mir einfach mal so genannten heavyuser (weil mehr als der vorgesehene maximale Tarif) bist du nicht eingegangen. Was wäre dir eine unbegrenzte Leitung denn Wert? Oder wäre das etwa keine Option (nicht mal theoretisch), weil dir die vielen Gb jeden Monat dann doch nicht mal ein paar Euros wert sind?


 
Ich weiß gar nicht was es hier noch rumzudiskutieren gibt?! Es wurde ja jetzt schon ausreichend dargelegt, wie man mit normalen nutzen über die gbyte grenze kommt. Und nein, youtube war nur ein Teil davon, keine Ahnung warum du da immer so abfällig drauf rum reitest. 

MfG


----------



## Low (27. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Finde ich gut wenn das Geld zu 100% für Netzausbau investiert wird


----------



## Cleriker (27. April 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht was es hier noch rumzudiskutieren gibt?! Es wurde ja jetzt schon ausreichend dargelegt, wie man mit normalen nutzen über die gbyte grenze kommt. Und nein, youtube war nur ein Teil davon, keine Ahnung warum du da immer so abfällig drauf rum reitest.
> 
> MfG



Ich hatte garnicht vor, auf YouTube rum zu reiten, es ist aber halt ein gutes Beispiel für viel traffic. Mehr nicht. 

Wenn jemand sich über Spritkosten aufregt und im selben Satz erwähnt, dass sein Auto zwanzig Liter auf hundert Kilometer frisst, dann hält man ihn für bekloppt. Wenn jemand aber sagt, dass er jedes Jahr mehr und mehr traffic will, bei ständig sinkenden Kosten, dann ist das okay? Das ist einfach Quark. Ihr meint es sei ungerecht, wenn man eure Glasfaserverbindung für 30 Euro irgendwann drosselt? Was ist mit der anderen Hälfte des Landes, die zusammen genau so viel zahlen wie ihr (jeder einzelne sogar deutlich mehr) und nicht mal eine 6000 Verbindung haben?
Was sollen diese Menschen denn sagen? Die sind euch aber egal, weil ja ihr "der Nabel der Welt" seid und nur ihr von Änderungen profitieren müsst, oder?


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



Raphezir schrieb:


> Du kannst gerne mal recherchieren wieviele hundert Millionen die Telekom jedes Jahr für den Netzausbau raushaut. Das ist mit den Subventionen (deinen Steuergeldern) nicht getan. Bei der Rechereche kannste auch gleich mal gucken, was es kostet, sonen Meter Kabel unter die Erde zu bringen. Und die Kosten dafür bekommen sie nicht in dem einen Jahr rein, in dem sie der Exklusivanbieter in dem neu erschlossenen Gebiet sind bevor sie die Netze für die anderen freigeben müssen, die dann wiederum mit ihren Kampfpreisen den Markt abgrasen.



Es ist die Aufgabe der Telekom in das Leitungsnetz zu investieren denn ihr gehört es nun mal.
Wenn sie das nicht will soll sie das Leitungsnetz abtreten und es anderen überlassen.
Aber die Telekom wartet genauso ab wie die Energiekonzerne denn wenn es plötzlich klamm wird, wird der Staat schon einspringen und Geld locker machen.
Das war schon immer so.



Raphezir schrieb:


> Dass das Unsinn ist, weißte hoffentlich selbst.



Das ist kein Unsinn.


----------



## Verminaard (27. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



Low schrieb:


> Finde ich gut wenn das Geld zu 100% für Netzausbau investiert wird


 
Wie oft sollen wir das Netz noch bezahlen?
Threshold hat doch einen passenden Vergleich mit den Energiekonzernen geliefert.

Dieses ganze Netz haben wir doch schon bezahlt, und Geld bekommen die doch fuer Netznutzung.


Die andere Sache ist, muss man genauso erwaehnen, geht nur leider etwas unter.
Alles ist enorm billiger geworden, der Hunger nach Bandbreite wird aber immer groesser.
Klar wuerd gern jeder so wenig wie moeglich Geld ausgeben und dafuer das Beste bekommen, was am Markt ist.
So funktioniert das leider nicht.
In Deutschland fehlt irgendwie der Gedanke, das vernuenftige Arbeit/Qualitaet/Dienstleistung vernuenftig entlohnt werden muss.
Egal in welcher Branche.

Welche die die Macht und Mechanismen haben, machen das natuerlich und das auch unverschaemt und ueberzogen (siehe Energiekonzerne).
Irgendwie artet das in beide Extreme aus, aber ein vernuenftiges Mittelmaß gibt es nicht.


----------



## Niza (28. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Immerhin 384kbit/s haben wir ja noch.

Willkommen in der Steinzeit.
Ich sehe es kommen:
3 Tage den PC anlassen um ein gekauftes Steam Spiel runterzuladen.
Laggen dann auch manche Online-Games wenn die Leitungen so lahm werden ?
Hoffentlich nicht.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## DaStash (28. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich hatte garnicht vor, auf YouTube rum zu reiten, es ist aber halt ein gutes Beispiel für viel traffic. Mehr nicht.
> 
> Wenn jemand sich über Spritkosten aufregt und im selben Satz erwähnt, dass sein Auto zwanzig Liter auf hundert Kilometer frisst, dann hält man ihn für bekloppt. Wenn jemand aber sagt, dass er jedes Jahr mehr und mehr traffic will, bei ständig sinkenden Kosten, dann ist das okay? Das ist einfach Quark. Ihr meint es sei ungerecht, wenn man eure Glasfaserverbindung für 30 Euro irgendwann drosselt? Was ist mit der anderen Hälfte des Landes, die zusammen genau so viel zahlen wie ihr (jeder einzelne sogar deutlich mehr) und nicht mal eine 6000 Verbindung haben?
> Was sollen diese Menschen denn sagen? Die sind euch aber egal, weil ja ihr "der Nabel der Welt" seid und nur ihr von Änderungen profitieren müsst, oder?


 
Dafür können doch aber Vieluser nichts, dass in ländlichen Gebieten die Telekom das Netzt nicht gut genug ausbaut, auf Grund von mangelnden, finanziellen Interesse. Fakt ist nun mal das die Bandbreite immer gewichtiger wird, wie schon oft dargelegt und Fakt ist auch das die Telekom das als Geldquelle erkanht hat und ihre Verträge so umgestalltet das sie jetzt an diesem Mehrbedarf verdienen.

MfG


----------



## Cleriker (28. April 2013)

Ja, genau wie die Ölkonzerne am Sprit verdienen. Das ist doch vollkommen normal. Wenn etwas wichtig ist, lassen sich die Verkäufer das bezahlen. 

Ich find es ja auch nicht okay, dass sie jetzt plötzlich mit so etwas anfangen, aber eben auch nicht schlimm. Einfach einen teureren Vertrag für eine unbegrenzte Leitung und fertig. Oder halt die gedrosselten deutlich günstiger machen. Dann hat jeder die Wahl, wie wichtig ihm das Volumen ist.

Bis auf low hat sich dazu aber niemand geäußert.


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht bereit für normale Nutzung mehr zu zahlen.


 
Bei normaler Nutzung sind 75GB für eine Einzelperson nichts außergewöhnliches und wenn mehrere Personen ins Spiel kommen, sowieso nicht. Und das gilt erst recht fürs Jahr 2016. 

Der Telekom das Netz zu überlassen war ein Fehler, egal was sie dafür bezahlt hat. Am besten wäre es, den Fehler rückgängig zu machen und ihr das Netz einfach wegzunehmen. Dann soll der Staat soviel investieren, dass jeder Haushalt einen FTTH-Anschluss bekommt. Auf die Staatsverschuldung kann sowieso gesch*ssen werden, da die eh nie getilgt wird.


----------



## Cleriker (28. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Irgendwo hier wurde ein Link zu einer Liste der Netzanbieter gepostet, in der steht, wer alles drosselt und wie. Die halbe Liste drosselt, aber auf wen schimpfen alle?


----------



## Predi (29. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



> Irgendwo hier wurde ein Link zu einer Liste der Netzanbieter gepostet, in der steht, wer alles drosselt und wie. Die halbe Liste drosselt, aber auf wen schimpfen alle?



Auf diese böse Telekom, mit ihren utopischen Preisen und ihrem schlechten Service. Ganz genau !


----------



## DaStash (29. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Irgendwo hier wurde ein Link zu einer Liste der Netzanbieter gepostet, in der steht, wer alles drosselt und wie. Die halbe Liste drosselt, aber auf wen schimpfen alle?


Der Unterschied ist aber und deshalb ist ja das Drosseln nur zweitrangig, dass die Telekom ihre eigenen Dienste wie Entertain, Cloud etc. von dieser Drossellung ausnimmt und sich so einen Vorteil gegenüber der Konkurrenz verschafft und das hebelt quasi die Netzneutralität aus, da eben nicht mehr der gleichberechtigte Zugang zu Informationen sichergestellt ist. Das ist der Knackpunkt und auch der Unterschied zu den anderen Anbietern.^^

MfG


----------



## pedi (29. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

ist ja auch ein unterschied ob im monat 75 Gb, oder wie theoretisch bei KD, täglich 60 Gb zur verfügung stehen.


----------



## Dennisth (29. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Soviel zu "Bestandskunden werden nicht gedrosselt": Telekom-Bestandskunden ab 2016 von Drosselklausel betroffen - ComputerBase

Tja viel Spaß  Ich bin zum Glück schon lange nicht mehr bei dem Laden.


----------



## mld (29. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

hier hab ich nochmal einen sehr schönen link zur telekom und ihrer drosslungsagrumente die nur vorgeschoben sind

https://netzpolitik.org/2013/drosse...telekom-einfach-nur-mehr-geld-verdienen-will/


----------



## keinnick (29. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*

Auch "schön": 

_"Bei der EU-Kommission in Brüssel sieht man keinen Anlass, die Telekom rechtlich in die Schranken zu weisen. EU-Wettbewerbskommissarin Neelie Kroes bewertete es als "normal", wenn ein Unternehmen höhere Preise für höhere Datenmengen durchsetzen wolle. Kunden, die damit nicht einverstanden seien, sollten "mit den Füßen abstimmen"._ 

Telekom-Chef weist Kritik an Drosselplänen zurück | heise online


----------



## Cleriker (29. April 2013)

Okay, jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische!

Wer von den ganzen Betroffenen hier, die in einer Tour schimpfen, hat bereits seinen Vertrag gekündigt seitdem er weiss, was passieren wird?


----------



## mld (29. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein*



> Okay, jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische!
> 
> Wer von den ganzen Betroffenen hier, die in einer Tour schimpfen, hat bereits seinen Vertrag gekündigt seitdem er weiss, was passieren wird?



da heb ich als erster mal die hand gibt zum glück bei mir in der gegend alternativen die 5 mal schneller sind als die telekom die es nicht schaft mehr als die 16000 leitung und das zum günstiger preis die haben zwar auch ne drosslung drin aber erst ab *100gb am tag und das auch nur bei filesharing und oneklickhoster*


----------



## Perry (29. April 2013)

Ich habe meinen T-Mobile Vertrag gekündigt, DSL bisher noch nicht, das beziehe ich aber über  Congstar und eigentlich hoffe ich immer noch auf einen Ausbau des Kabelnetzes, oder ich ziehe irgendwohin wo ich Internet per Fernsehkabel haben kann.

Was den langen Artikel angeht.
Der DSL-Markt ist nach wie vor ein Wachstumsmarkt in Deutschland, aber aufgrund des starken Wettbewerbs (vor allem über den Preis), wachsen die Umsätze langsamer und sind sogar Rückläufig, die Preise haben sich inzwischen bei 20-30€ eingependelt für einen Anschluss nebst Flat Rate, außer man ist bei der Telekom und muss Call & Surf für 45€ nehmen.
Das Problem aktuell ist, das neue Märkte nur noch mit verhältnismäßig großen Investitionen realisiert werden können. Die Zeiten in denen man "billig" Tausende Kunden anschließen konnte sind vorbei , da die Städte nahezu voll versorgt sind.
Wenn dann die Telekom angesichts dessen dennoch Umsatz und Gewinnwachstum generieren möchte, muss sie den Umsatz je Kunde steigern, was in einem Klima fallender Preise schwierig ist. Also geht man durch die Hintertür, man beschneidet die Lei(s)tung behält den Preis bei und zwingt den Kunden zu Mehrausgaben, entweder um so weiterhin Konkurenzprodukte nutzen zu können, oder der Kunde sieht sich gezwungen auf Telekom eigene Dienstleistungen zurück zu greifen.


----------



## DaStash (30. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom führt Drosselungen bei DSL-Verträgen ein - !Update! -*

Einfach göttlich. Ich hätt mich gestern lang legen können, als die folgende Einblendungen bei Circus Halligalli gezeigt haben. 

1. Einblendung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Einblendung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MfG


----------

